

The making of Medium - dokuda
http://www.teehanlax.com/story/medium/

======
bgauchan
Love those guys. As a junior designer, their work are very inspiring. I also
love medium. I've found great deal of content on startups and building stuff.
Didn't know they worked together on Medium. Great find.

